# حد فكر قبل كده ايه الفرق بين الثانيه والزبادي



## روماني زكريا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

علشان تعرف ايه الفرق بين الثانية والزبادى لازم تركزوا معايا 

طبعا كلنا عارفين ان ثانية وثانية يبقوا ثانيتين
وكمان عارفين ان ثانيتين +ثانيتين = 4 ثوانى
وحاجة معروفة أن 4 ثوانى + 4 ثوانى = 8 ثوانى
ولو حسبنا 8 ثوانى + 8 ثوانى هيطلعوا = 16 ثانية
ولو فكرنا تانى هنلاقى أن 16 ثانية + 16 ثانية = 32 ثانية
وحاجة كمان 32 ثانية + 32 ثانية = 64 ثانية
ولو طرحنا 4 من 64 ثانية هنلاقيهم 60 ثانية
والحاجة المعروفة عندنا كلنا أن 60 ثانية يبقوا دقيقة
طيب تمام اوى الكلام
ركزوا معايا تانى


دقيقة + دقيقة = 2 دقيقة
2 دقيقة + 2 دقيقة = 4 دقائق
4 دقائق + 4 دقائق = 8 دقائق
8 دقائق + 8 دقائق = 16 دقيقة
16 دقيقة + 16 دقيقة = 32 دقيقة
32 دقيقة + 32 دقيقة = 64 دقيقة
وبردو نفس الحكاية لو طرحنا 4 من ال64 دقيقة هنلاقيهم 60 دقيقة
وبردو عارفين أن 60 دقيقة = ساعة


كويس أوى أوى
طبعا هتقولوا لا مش كويس
عشان لسة معرفناش الحل
هقولكم ركزوا معايا تااااااااااااااانى

ساعة + ساعة = ساعتين
ساعتين + ساعتين = 4 ساعات
4 ساعات + 4 ساعات = 8 ساعات
8 ساعات + 8 ساعات = 16 ساعة
16 ساعة + 8 ساعات = 24 ساعة
و24 ساعة = يوم كامل

لحد هنا كويس ؟
لا طبعا مش كويس لأن لسة موصلناش للحل
ما قلت ركزوا بقى


يوم + يوم = يومين
يومين + يومين = 4 ايام
4 ايام + 4 ايام = 8 ايام
8 ايام + 8 ايام = 16 يوم
16 يوم + 16 يوم = 32 يوم
ولو طرحنا 2 من 32 يوم هيطلع 30 يوم = شهر
والشهر ده ممكن يكون يناير أو فبراير أو مارس أو ابريل أو مايو أو يونيو أو يمكن يكون أغسطس أو سبتمبر أو اكتوبر أو نوفمبر أو ديسمبر
وطبعا مش هننسى أن ممكن يكون الشهر ده من الشهور الهجرية
بس مش هكتبها عشان مش عايزة اطول عليكم
أم هند نرجع لموضوعنا

شهر + شهر = شهرين
شهرين + شهرين = 4 شهور
4 شهور + 4 شهور = 8 شهور
8 شهور + 4 شهور = 12 شهر
12 شهر بسلامتهم يكونوا سنة
والسنة دى ممكن تكون سنة كبيسة أو سنة خبيثة أو سنة لئيمة
بس ده مش موضوعنا دلوقتى
ها لسة مركزين ؟
يا رب ميكونش حد نام فى السكة

سنة + سنة = سنتين
سنتين + سنتين = 4 سنين
4 سنين + 4 سنين = 8 سنين
8 سنين + 8 سنين = 16 سنة
16 سنة + 16 سنة = 32 سنة
32 سنة + 32 سنة = 64 سنة
64 سنة + 64 سنة = 128 سنة
128 سنة - 28 سنة = 100 سنة
اللى هما كل سنة وانتو طيبين عقبال ما اشوفكم تكملوهم يا رب يبقوا قرن
طبعا بتقولوا بطل رخامة بقى وهات من الآخر
وعشان كده انا هجيب من الاخر

قرن + قرن = قرنين
القرنين بتوع الجاموسة
اللى هنحلب منها اللبن
اللى هنعمل منه الزبادى

وهى دى العلاقة بمنتهى البساطة والاختصار
إالى هنا انتهت وصلتنا من الرخامة
ألى أن نلتقى فى حلقة جديدة من برنامجنا غلاسة شو
على قناة رخامة تانا مش هتقدر تعيش سليم 

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

انا اتشليت 

ايه ده هههههههههه

ولسة هننتظرك فى حلقة تانية هههههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

_بالهنا و الشفا يا كوتش 
_​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## م المجدلية (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوووة كتيييررر


يسلمووواااا عالغلاسة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تصدق فقعتها *
*المرارة ههههههههه*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا صباح الرخامة الواحد أصلا مش ناقص ههههههههههه
ميرسى لك جدا ع الموضوع


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله انا لغيت التفكير من حياتى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> الحمد لله انا لغيت التفكير من حياتى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## انريكي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ايسامحك يا روماني

في غلاسة بشكل ده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جدا جميل ولكن تعبتني يا روماني

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده

الرب يباركك


----------

